# Tomorrow is Valentine's Day



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 13, 2020)

Tomorrow is Valentine's day all you love birds. Make sure to remember to get your pan-sapio-hetero-homo sexual partner something if she / he / they care about that stuff.:32 (16):

Pro tip: Make plans to go out to eat another night of the week with them. Valentine's day is the worst day of the year to go out to eat because restaurants are crowded, the service sucks, and a lot of them have shitty overpriced "valentine's day menus."

Have fun


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 13, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Tomorrow is Valentine's day all you love birds. Make sure to remember to get your pan-sapio-hetero-homo sexual partner something if she / he / they care about that stuff.:32 (16):
> 
> Pro tip: Make plans to go out to eat another night of the week with them. Valentine's day is the worst day of the year to go out to eat because restaurants are crowded, the service sucks, and a lot of them have shitty overpriced "valentine's day menus."
> 
> Have fun



That sure is a lot of words to say "Butt Sex".


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 13, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> That sure is a lot of words to say "Butt Sex".



A properly executed vday should definitely score you some anal.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2020)

View attachment 9191


My lady's Valentine gift. Did I pass?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 13, 2020)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 9191
> 
> 
> My lady's Valentine gift. Did I pass?



Congratulations, you get anal.


----------



## CJ (Feb 13, 2020)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 9191
> 
> 
> My lady's Valentine gift. Did I pass?



Just showed my lady this. I instantly regretted that decision. :32 (11):


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Just showed my lady this. I instantly regretted that decision. :32 (11):



bad move lol.
mine is getting 2 sets of lingerie, 1 strappy thong and 2 different perfumes.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 14, 2020)

Brothers - could someone plz post this 3 or 4 days ealier next year .. now I'm pretty must toast (again) ... lucky I am taking her out of town this weekend ... nothing better than vacations sex ...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Brothers - could someone plz post this 3 or 4 days ealier next year .. now I'm pretty must toast (again) ... lucky I am taking her out of town this weekend ... nothing better than vacations sex ...



Most grocery stores sell flowers dude, you ain't dead yet!


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> bad move lol.
> mine is getting 2 sets of lingerie, 1 strappy thong and 2 different perfumes.



Strappy thong eh? How big a dildo do
you take?


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> Strappy thong eh? How big a dildo do
> you take?



thong/g string panties but they have multiple straps that run up the sides, they're sexy af.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 14, 2020)

Nothing.  In fact, she didn't know it was Valentines day and when I mentioned it I was told to get nothing.  If she wants/needs something year round she gets it.  In the past though we have been on vacation several years over Valentines Day which is kinda cool.  Anyway, she'll get 3 minutes of Valentines Day tonight.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2020)

It's a dumb ass "holiday".


----------



## Trump (Feb 14, 2020)

Got mine an iron and an ironing board, it’s about time she started earning her keep


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m a dick. 9/10 of me says “I work and pay the bills to make sure you have a roof over your head and food to eat - isn’t that enough?” 

I’ve learned sadly that it’s not enough.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m mixing it up this year and cooking at home with my dad for my mom, daughter and the wife. Hopefully they’ll enjoy the family setting 
figured it’s better Surround by family in our own home than a crowded night out. Parents are gonna take the kiddo so we can have the rest of the night to ourselves though.


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2020)

Trump said:


> Got mine an iron and an ironing board, it’s about time she started earning her keep



WIFE:

Washing
Ironing
F*cking
Etc.


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> It's a dumb ass "holiday".


It's a hallmark day.  Biggest load of crap




Trump said:


> Got mine an iron and an ironing board, it’s about time she started earning her keep


Can she iron a proper crease?


I have the pleasure of having a hearing today.
I will take my son and sister out for lunch. 

Might get white girl wasted.


----------



## Trump (Feb 14, 2020)

she only just got it this morning give her a chance



German89 said:


> It's a hallmark day.  Biggest load of crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

Trump said:


> she only just got it this morning give her a chance


Well it's about time!

Oma taught me when I was like 12 how to properly Iron.  Now.. if I could only sew.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 14, 2020)

We hit the gym then a nice dinner.  Relax and watch a movie and get up early and go skiing tomorrow.


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

I did 1 hr cardio, ALONE
I did chest and bis, ALONE
I had a hearing, ALONE

I was suppose to go out with my son but, he decided to get sick so, I am not sure if we are going.  

And my bestie has been a little kunty lately.  I just asked if she wanted to come.  Doubt she'll answer back.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2020)

German89 said:


> I did 1 hr cardio, ALONE
> I did chest and bis, ALONE
> I had a hearing, ALONE
> 
> ...



Just another day G


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 14, 2020)

Damn, German.  That sucks.

Since my ex-wife gets all my money, I am going to take my wife a card and some sushi.  She told me Happy Valentine's this morning.  My reply was Fukk. She asked me why I said Fukk.  My reply to that was "I was hoping they didn't do this shit in Brazil and you'd know nothing about it".


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 14, 2020)

German89 said:


> I did 1 hr cardio, ALONE
> I did chest and bis, ALONE
> I had a hearing, ALONE
> 
> ...



hugs! 10char


----------



## snake (Feb 14, 2020)

My Valentine's Day didn't start out well. The best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry. :32 (7):


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Just another day G



Absolutely..

I'm happy. So. I dont give a fukk. Lmao.. my son will now participate in lunch plans. What a joy!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 14, 2020)

The bitch gets dinner


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2020)

Shark week in my house. So I'll just go to the gym. Lift. Make love to myself in the mirror.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 14, 2020)

Got my daughters and wife each a rose and a hand written note. 
Oh and a box of chocolate for each. 
Red rose for the wife and pink roses for the girls. 

Wife got the velvet heart shaped covered box of chocolate.

Also got the boys just a square box of chocolates. 
They appreciated the gesture. 

Had to convince the 9 year old her rose wouldn't survive the day at school so she left it home.
Hallmark Holliday or not, the Kids enjoy it and it's these little things they will remember.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 14, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Got my daughters and wife each a rose and a hand written note.
> Oh and a box of chocolate for each.
> Red rose for the wife and pink roses for the girls.
> 
> ...



that’s damned cool. Great dad and husband.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 14, 2020)

Standard Friday. Probably gonna get off work and masturbate.


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Shark week in my house. So I'll just go to the gym. Lift. Make love to myself in the mirror.



It's a bloody valentine's day!!!


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Standard Friday. Probably gonna get off work and masturbate.



At least get a pump first then rub one out.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Gentlemen, even if you're not the type to go all romantic on St. Valentines Day please don't forget to trim your fingernails.


----------



## Beserker (Feb 14, 2020)

Last year I bought the Queen a BMW.  Can’t top that so I changed the oil in it today. Bedroom makeover all week long also and my best 15 minute effort this morning.

The Princess got a mini Orchid, chocolates, and a Celtic style ring with a blue sapphire... her birthstone.  

Jr. says Valentine’s Day is “chick shit” so he got a fist bump and it’s legs day so he’ll be punished accordingly this evening after school.


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

Wwwwoooooowwwwww


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2020)

Well apparently I'm a cheap sun'uva'bitch. Thanks for making me feel bad all you ass-faces!!!  :32 (8):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

So we went out to dinner last night instead of the mainstream valentines night, and I think other people are catching on to that because restaurant was packed. Gonna have to push it a few more days away from now on.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 14, 2020)

German89 said:


> I did 1 hr cardio, ALONE
> I did chest and bis, ALONE
> I had a hearing, ALONE
> 
> ...



sorry to hear German, hope you still find a way to enjoy the rest of your day

Edit: or not....disregard lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

A dude at the gym told me happy valentine's day today LOL wtf.


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> A dude at the gym told me happy valentine's day today LOL.



He wants in your pants


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

German89 said:


> He wants in your pants



Apparently so, and he's jumping for jesus too, so he must be one of those closet homos ROFL.

I'm fine with that actually. Anybody wants to be my friend for whatever reason, the more friends the better. As long as they respect boundaries.


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Apparently so, and he's jumping for jesus too, so he must be one of those closet homos ROFL.
> 
> I'm fine with that actually. Anybody wants to be my friend for whatever reason, the more friends the better. As long as they respect boundaries.



Yup. It's all about respecting boundaries


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

...........


----------



## white ape (Feb 15, 2020)

I bought my wife roses when I went shopping today. Her standards are low for me so she was happy. Hopefully happy enough to celebrate March 14th.


----------

